# Master Forge Vertical Smoker - Peeling paint?!



## neeko (Dec 8, 2014)

Good day everyone,

So I currently own this model:

http://www.lowes.com/pd_416522-4260...pl=1&currentURL=?Ntt=master+smoker&facetInfo=













728649749424.jpg



__ neeko
__ Dec 8, 2014






Unit was purchased over the summer and have been used about 6 times so far smoking at around 200 - 225 degrees (according to the temperature gauge)

On my last session, I noticed the paint on the barrel interior bubbling along with the interior of my lid. At first, I thought it might have been a layer of stuck on carbon, but when I moved to peel it off, it was actually paint and they came off in large peels revealing the bare metal on the interior!

A quick call to Lowes customer service got me squared away and they sent me a replacement lid and barrel (had to reinstall all the hardware and the cheap filmsy door doesn't fit the new barrel 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






)

Has anyone else experienced this? It seems to be poor surface prep at the factory before they applied the coat.

Are there any paint products out there that I can use to recoat the interior? I have chipping paint on the exterior as well, but that isn't as important as the interior.

Will update with photos once home.


----------



## smoked alaskan (Dec 8, 2014)

Wow, you got me thinking....I have a MF vertical propane smoker I got a several months ago. Last batch of jerky i smoked I noticed a couple black spots had dripped from the top of the chamber onto a couple pieces of jerky.  I decided to scrape off the accumulated residue, a little maintenance  thing.... About half of it was bubbly looking like you described, After warming up the smoker it peeled off in rubbery looking sheets leaving bare metal underneath.  It didn't occur to me this could be paint. I assumed the smoker had bare metal interior and didn't worry about it.

I work for Lowes and will inspect our display models when I get to work tomorrow. As far as replacement paint...I know there are many high temp spray paints intended for bbq or oven use...we sell them at Lowes ha. But I'm concerned those dark drippings I saw on my jerky are paint related not food related....

Thanks for the heads up. Happy Smokin' - Ed


----------



## remmy700p (Dec 8, 2014)

I wouldn't repaint. I'd scrape as much of that peeling paint off as I could and spray it *liberally* with a can of cooking spray. Then, I'd run it without food to as high a temperature as I could get it for a couple hours. That'll protect the metal and eventually turn a nice deep black after a few uses.


----------



## smoked alaskan (Dec 8, 2014)

Good advice Remmy.  And upon reflection I realized those high temp paints I mentioned I believe are intended for the exterior of your BBQ.

My bad for not thinking of that earlier !  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





    Happy Smokin' y'all - Ed


----------



## smoked alaskan (Dec 9, 2014)

Yep originally was painted inside.  I'm sticking with the vegetable oil


----------



## pnkn (Jul 1, 2015)

IMG_0883.JPG



__ pnkn
__ Jul 1, 2015


















IMG_0884.JPG



__ pnkn
__ Jul 1, 2015






was only filled with a bowl full of charcoal. No excessive use of lighter fluid. Paint inside and out caught on fire. I went out on smelling smoke (before the indoors smoke detector went off) and saw a nice bed of glowing coals - just what I wanted for a pizza followed by 8 pounds of burgers.

Will consider sanding and high temp paint on the outside.

WHat a mess and a huge disappointment for an evening's entertaining. Well, I guess this was the entertainment.


----------



## pnkn (Jul 1, 2015)

I would suggest that this will destroy the outside paint. See my post pictures. I achieved ignition without any cooking oil.


----------

